# List of Spec Home Building Costs



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi all,

There was a thread last year where someone had posted an extremely comprehensive list of building costs.

Does anyone have it saved or a link to the thread?

I've searched and cannot find it.

Thank you


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

This it?

It's from 480sparky:

*Business Cost List*Building
Building 
Warehouse Space
Trash Removal
Lawn Care
Snow removal
Upkeep & Repairs

Office Expenses
Computers
Stationary
Copy machine
Fax machine
Forms
Printing
Software
Office Equipment
Computer maintenance
Files
Postage
Office Supplies

IT
Internet service
Email accounts
Web site
-Initial creation
-Updating
-Maintenance
GPS services

Benefits
Vacation Pay
Holiday Pay
Uniforms
Uniform Maintenance
Unemployment
Bonuses
Incentives
Retirement Plan
Christmas Party

Taxes
Property Taxes
Tangible Taxes
Pay Roll Taxes
Income Taxes
Sales Tax

Training
Management Training
Office Training
In-House Training
Tech Training
Mfg. Training
Training Equipment
Safety Training
Update classes
License testing
OSHA compliance
RRP compliance

Insurance
Building Insurance
Liability Insurance
Employee Insurance
Life Insurance
Business Insurance
Workers Comp.

Utilities
Gas
Electricity
Telephone / Fax lines
Internet Service
Toll Calls
Telephones
Pagers/Cell Phones
Radio Maintenance

Vehicles
Vehicle Maintenance
Ladder Racks
Interior bins
Fuel
Truck Signs / lettering / vinyl
Tires

Financial
Accounting
Loans
Tax Preparation
Interest
30+ Day Receivables
Bank Charges

Travel
Hotel
Meals
Airline / vehicle

Unique to the building trade
Permits
Licenses
Bonds
Inspections
Trade Association
Subscriptions
Memberships
Dues
Retainers
Safety PPE
-Lock-out/Tag-out kits
-Fall prevention harness
-Arc-flash clothing
-Hard hats
-Safety glasses
-Hearing protection

Tools
Company Tools
Safety Equipment
Ladders
2-way Radios
Test Equipment
Replacement Parts
Parts Storage
Damages
Tool Replacement
Job site storage

Misc.
Trips to Supply House
Theft
Uncollected Money
Collection fees
Unbillable Hours
Commissions
Call Backs / Warranty work
Shortages
Bad Checks
Delivery
Credit Card Sales
Drug Testing

Legal 
Legal advice
Law Suits
Incorporation / LLC fees

Advertising
Marketing
Business cards
Signs
Radio / TV
Newspaper
Flyers / brochures
Material Purchases
Inventory

Labor
Wages
Salaries
Dispatcher
Answering Service 
__________________
The next time a bully demands your lunch money, tell him you left it on his mother's dresser.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Griz,

That's a great list for overhead, I'm looking for per home direct costs/phases

ie:

portable toilet
excavation
rock approach
temp power

etc.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't remember the thread, but was the info something like this?






http://www.byoh.com/costestimatingexplained.htm

http://www.nahb.org/generic.aspx?sectionID=734&genericContentID=134543&channelID=311


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

A.T.C. said:


> I don't remember the thread, but was the info something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links. Those are how my spreadsheet is now. In the thread one of our members posted a list that was easily 3 times as long as mine. Oh well, I guess I'll have to do my own work. I'll post mine in the file section when I am finished if I can figure out how to do that.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

It seems like JAWS posted one but I haven't had any luck with the search.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Plans/Engineering
Building Permit
Impact Fees
Sewer Hookup or Septic
Water Hookup or Well
Temporary Toilet
Temporary Power
Rock Site Entrance
Excavation
Foundation
Footing/gutter drainage
Backfill
Dumpster rent + dump fees
Lumber Package
Tyvek/Window Package
Framing Labor
Siding Package
Siding/Ext Door Set Labor
Plumbing Labor
Roofing
Exterior Paint labor + mat
Concrete: Garage Slab
Concrete: Porch/Drive
Electrical 
HVAC
Utility Trenching/Backfill
Water line installation
Elec Ext Wire/Meter Set
Gas Meter Set
Insulation Package
Gutter Installation
Drywall
Interior Paint labor + mat
Trim + Int/Ext door package
Trim/Int Door labor
Carpet labor + mat
Laminate labor + mat
Hardwood
Tile
Plumbing Fixtures
Light Fixtures
Cabinet Package
Cabinet Installation
Deck Installation
Final Grading
Topsoil
Final Exterior Cleaning
Landscape Package
Hydroseeding or Ero Control
Final Interior Cleaning



Additional Loan Accounting
Overhead
Profit
State Sales Tax
Total


Alright guys, what did I miss?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Builder's Risk Insurance


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

counters


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

cabinet & door hardware, door stops
security system
bath hardware (towel bars, rings, paper holders)
shower rods or enclosures
overhead door(s) & opener(s)
brick/rock material
brick/rock labor
attic stairs (pulldown)
irrigation system
fireplace system
appliances
fencing
mirrors
stair package (if applicable)
framing material

I'm sure there are more.


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Try searching Google if you remember a very close phrase of the topic and put contractor talk behind the phrase. I always have better luck this way than using the search button on CT. Google indexes CT quicker than I can wipe my butt.


----------

